# Our Tradition for Resurrection Day



## Rebbetzin (Apr 25, 2011)

On this day, Yom HaBikurim/Festival of First Fruits/Resurrection Day...

We have an Israeli Hotel style breakfast buffet. Lots of fun food and fellowship. 

Here are some photos.

www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.10150168628029861.318457.587369860&l=52507421fa


----------

